# Best place to live outside of Rocky Mount, NC



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm entertaining a possible job offer in Rocky Mount, NC and was wondering where would be the most suitable for a young family to live outside of RM. Criteria being safe, excellent schools Elementary to High, shopping and of course riding.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I grew up in Wilson and still have family there so go back there 2-3 times per year. In general I'm not a fan of the area and will never move back. That being said, plenty of normal people love Wilson and have lived their entire lives there. In general, I think the public schools are a little better in Wilson County vs Nash County (Rocky Mount). As the area goes, economically, Wilson I believe is a little better off, despite the crash of the tobacco business, than Rocky Mount. The eastern suburbs around Raleigh have grown quite a bit from the little country towns of my youth and might be worth investigating. Traffic will be worse the closer you get to Raleigh, but still probably not too bad on the east side. 

In general the further east you get from Raleigh, the more economically depressed NC gets, with possible exceptions of Wilson and Greenville. The riding is OK in that area, just very flat and probably average to a little below average regarding biker friendliness. Wilson is a pretty much a zero pedestrian aware (meaning no sidewalks) town, except for the older parts near downtown.


----------

